# Has anyone used proactive for cystic acne?



## perlanga (Apr 16, 2010)

Since I was 16 (I'm 23 now) I have been having painful cystic acne on my chin! Anyone who gets cystic acne knows that it is the worst most painful acne ever! I always only get it in my chin area, nowhere else, and I don't really deal with surface acne. I used to get a really bad cyst every 3 months or so, but for the past 6 months I've had them on and off. A few days ago I got one of my worst breakouts, 4 cyst on my chin! My chin was so sore and painful I actually took some Aleve. The pimples are so bad because they cause these incredibly odd lumps and bumps in your skin. I can cover them with makeup, but you still see the odd shape.

I recently ordered avons new clearskin pads, if I see good results with them after a month I'll continue on with them, if not I'm gonna order proactive. Has anyone used it for this type of acne? How did you like it?


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 16, 2010)

I know how you feel, and how bad it hurts - I've been there. I never had acne until I turned 20, now I have adult acne - cystic acne. I too get it only on my chin area (dermatologist says it's due to hormones). I've tried proactiv and it didn't do anything for me. Cystic acne is accompanied by cysts/nodules/boils deep under the skins surface so I doubt that any cream will make it go away, at least for me it didn't help one bit. So after reading countless reviews and remedies (with no luck of helping with my cystic acne) I just went to my dermatologist. She said it was a bacterial infection and prescribed me Doryx pills to use in conjunction with Retin A Micro+Cleocin T topical lotion. I kid you not, after about 24 hours it was already clearing up and within a week I was cystic acne free! I wish I had went to my dermatologist in the first place, instead of spending money on endless products that didn't do anything for my cystic acne.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2010)

I had very similar acne back in high school and used proactiv. Unfortunately, as hyped up about as I was because of all the great reviews...it didn't work for me. But I really don't think it should stop you from at least trying it out. It may actually work for you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 16, 2010)

My understanding is that Proactive is for mild to moderate acne.

Cystic acne is much more severe than that, so I think it would not help you.

I took Accutane twice because of severe cystic acne. The first round took care of the acne and the second round helped to reduce the excess oil I was producing.

I have used a prescription topical acne medication whenever I get a flareup. It is called Neo Medrol and it is a lotion that has an anti inflammatory agent as well as anti bacterial agents. I think it also contains sulfur. It has been around for years, but I think it does a great job - so why try something else.

When I get a cystic breakout, it takes the redness and pain away within the day. And then the pimple can start to heal. If I use nothing, the pimple with be red and swollen for 3-4 days and take about 2 weeks to go away.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to use retin a micro, but it just kinda pooped out on me, it worked for a few months then stopped, same with tetracycline, but that was at least 2 years ago. I think what I'll do is give these pads a go, then at the same time schedule an apt with my PCP to see is she can prescribe the retin a micro again, you never know it might work now.

Then if that doesn't work, I'll try proactive, it's has the money back guarantee so I'll get my $ back if it doesn't work.

I heard accutane is really a miracle drug, but I'm afraid to use it because of the severe birth defects it gives babies. I was watching Maury, an episode where they show resilient children with disabilities and they had a baby on there whose mom got pregnant while using it and the baby's face was completely disfugured. A friend told me you have to use bc to go on it, but I'm still afraid that some might still be in my system the day I want a baby.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2010)

Accutane is a miracle drug - it is absolutely miraculous how wonderful one's skin looks after taking it.

But the thing is, the dermatologist would examine your skin to determine exactly what kind of acne you have, the severity, the duration, etc.

Then the dermatologist would either recommend that Accutane can help you or he/she will not prescribe it for you.

Also, you would have to do blood work, a pregnancy test and prove that you are using a reliable form of birth control - pill, iud or tubes tied. Condoms, rythm method or abstinence aren't enough.

The Dermatologist would then discuss all the pros and cons of Accutane - and all the side affects that might happen (not everyone has the same side affects).

Also, Accutane is quite expensive - your Dermatologist would discuss the cost of the medication and cost of monthly blood tests you would have to do as well.

Typically, you would be take Accutane daily for 4 to 6 months, depending on the severity of the cystic acne.

And while you were on Accutane, if you experience intolerable side affects or had abnormal blood tests, the Dermatologist would stop the Accutane.


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 20, 2010)

The birth control pill is often prescribed for cystic and other hormone related acne. If HBC isn't your thing, evening of primrose oil is really helpful when taken as a supplement.

Personally I had cystic and back acne for years all hormone related. I tried nearly every OTC acne solution as well as visiting a derm for about a year. The only thing that ever helped was birth control.


----------



## 8marktennis (Nov 5, 2013)

Citrus Clear products have been a HUGE lifesaver with my random pimples that pop up. It quickly reduces them and gets rid of them completely. Even my cystic pimples have healed faster (with less scarring!) when I put this on it at night. I highly recommend for you. . .


----------



## sushiteaz (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been in your shoes several times a yr and I'm 29. What I've learned about my skin is that it's super sensitive around the mouth area and it tends to get dry fast in that area vs. other areas of my skin. Because of the dry flakes that tend to accumulate there if I'm exposed to long term cold conditions, I will break out due to clogged pores around my chin, around the mouth and jawline and it will hurt! If this sounds like you, perhaps making sure you keep that area moisturize will help stop the breakouts. I used proactive 10 yrs ago and after a while it did stop working but it did work. Good luck.


----------

